# BenQ XL2730Z Problem mit Displayport



## Shriker (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit einer Woche den BenQ XL2730Z und überleg grade ob ich ihn zurück schicken soll.

Die Sache ist,  sobald ich ihn über DisplayPort anschließe kommt es zu Bildfehler mit Flackern bis hin zu Bildaussetzern und Komplettausfällen des Bildschirms.
Das Bild wird dann einfach Schwarz. 

Über DVI tritt das Problem nicht auf. 

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es am Monitor liegt oder eventuell an der Grafikkarte (R9 290 Vapor X). Verschiedene Treiber habe ich schon durchgetestet und zu letzt lief er auch 2 Tage aber heute fing es dann wieder an.


Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Darkscream (22. Oktober 2015)

Du hast das Kabel vergessen! Bei mir war es das Kabel.


----------



## Shriker (22. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Bin aber davon ausgegangen das bei einem neuen Monitor das Kabel in Ordnung ist... 

Hattest du die gleichen Probleme ? Welches Kabel hast du stattdessen genommen? Hast du dich an BenQ selber gewendet ?


----------



## Faxe007 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit dem Monitor mit einer HD7950 - aber nicht, wenn die Bildwiederholrate auf 60 Hz oder darunter liegt. Ich weiß nicht worans liegt, benutze ich den zweiten Mini-DP Ausgang der Grafikkarte tritt das Problem deutlich seltener auf, deswegen hatte ich das Problem bisher immer bei der Grafikkarte vermutet....


----------



## Jekki-El-Dorado (22. Oktober 2015)

Wurde mal Versucht das DP-Kabel anders herum anzuschließen??
Manche Signalleitungen sind nur in eine Richtung optimal ausgelegt.

Wenn das dann immer noch nicht hilft, kann man nur mal ein anderes Kabel in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Shriker (22. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich auch schon probiert. Leider ohne Erfolg. Ja, werd wohl testweise mal ein anderes Kabel bestellen müssen, auch wenn ichs eigentlich nicht einsehe... ^^


----------



## Shriker (26. Oktober 2015)

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat:

Es lag wirklich am Kabel. Mit dem neuen läuft er ohne Probleme.


----------



## DanielX (26. Oktober 2015)

Jekki-El-Dorado schrieb:


> Wurde mal Versucht das DP-Kabel anders herum anzuschließen??
> Manche Signalleitungen sind nur in eine Richtung optimal ausgelegt.



What??? 

Die Leitungen sind nicht mehr als ein Stück Kupfer, das interessiert die Richtung doch nicht?


----------



## Faxe007 (27. Oktober 2015)

Welches Kabel hast du denn jetzt gekauft (Marke, Link?)


----------



## Shriker (27. Oktober 2015)

Dieses hier:

CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Faxe007 (3. November 2015)

Danke für den Link. Es klappt auch bei mir mit dem Kabel. Ich habe das Kabel an einen Mini-DP Port meiner Grafikkarte angeschlossen mit einem LindyDisplayPort Adapter Kabel 1.2 und es funktioniert einwandfrei, falls es wem hilft.


----------



## Gio14 (13. November 2016)

habe auch das elbe problem muss es auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. November 2016)

Zum Glück sind es _Kleinigkeiten_ auch wenn das nicht sein sollte.
Ansonsten ein sehr guter Monitor.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Gio14 (14. November 2016)

ja ich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden mein bruder hat sich den Zowie geholt und er hat das gleiche problem komischerwerise wir werden uns diesen kabel bestellen und es ausprobieren.


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2016)

Der Zowie ist ja auch der gleiche Monitor.


----------



## Gio14 (18. November 2016)

Also ich habe den Kabel heute ausgetauscht und es flackert immernoch bei mir und nu? 14 Tage sind noch net um soll ich zurück geben und mir einen neuen geben lassen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (18. November 2016)

Welches Kabel hast du gekauft?


----------



## Gio14 (19. November 2016)

Das was der Shriker gepostet hat Amazon Csl...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2016)

Ich würde das probieren.
LINDY 41532 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Kabel sind ne Sache für sich, da funktioniert bei dem Einen ein Kabel, was bei einem anderen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gio14 (19. November 2016)

ok werde ich mir bestellen und es mal testen ich hoffe es klappt danke für den tipp.


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2016)

ISt halt nen bisschen Glückssache.
Bei meiner Horizon Box funktioniert auch kaum ein HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Gio14 (19. November 2016)

Ich hoffe es klappt komischerweise ist es nur wenn ich zocken tue 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

